# Want a custom order Cruze? Here's how!



## thevoid (Aug 1, 2011)

NOTE: Thread under construction for sticky

So you decided you want a new Cruze. Congratulations! Here is some information to help with the ordering process.

2012 MODEL SUMMARY:

The 2012 Cruze comes in 5 different trim levels:
LS: base model with 1.8L engine, cloth seats
1LT: LS with 1.4L turbocharged engine, alloy wheels
Eco: 1LT with aerodynamic tweaks and lightened components for fuel mileage, low rolling resistance tires
2LT: 1LT with leather interior and sport suspension
LTZ: top of the line model with everything
(see below for more detailed descriptions)

ORDERING:

Ordering works as follows:

1. You place your order with a deposit or whatever terms you work out. (codes 1102 and 1100)
2. Every Thursday is Allocation day, meaning that is when GM pulls the orders from the dealer queue. (code 2000)
3. The following Tuesday, your order is locked in, and gets queued for production scheduleing. (code 2500)
4. Various moves in the sequence to production. (codes 3000, 3100, 3300)
5. Car is born at the beginning of the line. (code 3400)
6. Car is completed (code 3800)
7. Car shipped to your dealer (codes 4000, 4B00, and others)
At some point after 3800, your dealer would receive the invoice (code 4150)

All these codes are shown at the gmconnects website. Here is what my order looked like:

11/10/2011 (1102) Order entered via web.
11/10/2011 (1100) Order placed at dealership. Order passed GM edit tables but dealer has not received allocation to place order.
11/11/2011 (2000) Order accepted by GM. Dealer used allocation to place order into production.
11/15/2011 (2500) Order preferenced. Order pulled to the production system.
11/15/2011 (3000) Order accepted by production control. Parts being ordered and production process is underway.
11/15/2011 (3100) Order available to sequence.
11/16/2011 (3100) Order available to sequence.
11/16/2011 (3100) Order available to sequence.
11/16/2011 (3100) Order available to sequence.
11/17/2011 (3100) Order available to sequence.
11/17/2011 (3100) Order available to sequence.
11/17/2011 (3300) Order scheduled for production. Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle.
11/18/2011 (3400) Order Broadcast (internal plant paperwork order produced). Order is sent to various build & supplier areas to bring order together.
11/23/2011 (3800) Order produced and vehicle is being prepared for shipping. For Cadillac, GMC and Buick customers, please contact your dealer or customer service for further updates as no further updates available at this time.
12/01/2011 (4000) Vehicle available to ship.
12/01/2011 (4150) Invoiced (order is invoiced to the dealer).
12/02/2011 (4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by truck, rail or transfer to vendor.
12/06/2011 (4200) Shipped (vehicle is shipped to the dealer or interim point of delivery).
12/14/2011 (4800) Rail ramp unload. Vehicle has been unloaded from train.
12/14/2011 (4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by truck, rail or transfer to vendor.
12/16/2011 (4200) Shipped (vehicle is shipped to the dealer or interim point of delivery).
12/16/2011 (5000) Vehicle has been delivered to dealer.
12/17/2011 (6000) Vehicle delivered to customer or dealer has completed customer paperwork.

Note that GM is unable to track your vehicle between 4200 and 4800, thanks Jim Frye!


----------



## thevoid (Aug 1, 2011)

PRICING:



FEATURES AND OPTIONS:

The 2012 Cruze is surprisingly well equipped. Here are some standard features:

-Automatic Headlights
-Power mirrors
-Power windows
-Power door locks
-Keyless Entry
-6 speed manual transmission
-Electric power steering
-ABS, Stability and traction control
-Tire Pressure monitor
-10 airbags
-Tilt and telescope steering wheel
-AM/FM/CD stereo with XM built in
-Folding rear seats for trunk passthrough
-Aux port for audio input

The 1LT adds:

-Body color outside mirrors
-Z-link rear suspension
-Cruise control
-Leather wrapped steering wheel
-Steering wheel audio controls
-USB port for audio devices
-16" 5-spoke alloy wheels

The Eco adds:

-Underbody panels
-Front air dam with Active Shutter system
-Rear spoiler
-17" forged wheels with LRR tires
-6 speed manual with Eco specific ratios
-Lowered suspension

The 2LT adds (to 1LT, not Eco):

-Sport suspension
-Leather seats
-Heated front seats
-Power driver's seat
-17" 5-spoke wheels

The LTZ adds:

-6 speed automatic transmission
-Remote Start
-Push button start
-Heated outside mirrors
-Auto-dimming rearview mirror
-18" wheels

Option Packages:

RS Appearence Package (available on 1LT, 2LT, LTZ):
-"Uplevel" gauge cluster (comes standard on LTZ)
-Different grille panels in front
-Front Foglights
-Side moldings
-Rear spoiler
-Different rear bumper

Connectivity package (available on LS):
-Bluetooth for phones
-USB port for audio devices and charging
-Steering wheel audio controls

All star package (available on 1LT):
-Pioneer audio package
-Power Moonroof with slide and tilt functions

Driver convenience package (available on 1LT and Eco):
-Power driver's seat
-Rear park assist

Automatic transmission (all trims, standard on LTZ):
-GM 6T40 6-speed
-Tiptronic-style manual gate

Remote start system (all except LS, when equipped with Automatic transmission)


----------



## thevoid (Aug 1, 2011)

More info here


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Good post. Just be aware folks, that once the vehicle is loaded onto a railcar, the auto manufacturer can not track it until it is unloaded from the train in the distribution yard (between codes 4000 and 4800 in the above example) and scanned into the system again. I had a special ordered Mazda get lost like that, but the dealer found one to dealer trade about 70 miles away. GM lost our special ordered Astra for over three months in their distribution channel after it was received at the POE.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

stickied! thanks for the write up


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Good post. Thanks


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone else here who's Cruze was scheduled for production on 1/9/12 get any updates?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Got an update yesterday and it's at number 3400. So I should expect it in my driveway in about a month.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow, it jumped from 3400 to 4200 today. If it correct I should have the Cruze the weekend of Jan 27th.


----------



## johnm4 (Jun 1, 2011)

Mine also went to 4200 yesterday. The GM Connects forums mention something about you can ask your dealer to get your rail/truck tracking information... think it's worth it or just wait for it to get to the dealer?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

At this point I'd just wait until the dealer calls around next weekend.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

The production code is still 4200, but could it have been delivered this afternoon to the dealer?


*Cassens Vehicle Tracking * *VIN: **Pro: *81669360*Ship Date: *2012-01-18*Ship Time: *12:32 am*Del Date: *2012-01-20*Del Time: *3:30 pm


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Just got another update. The Cruze has landed and is at the dealer. Talk about being _fast._


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Quite a chore buying a new car, first visited Ford, Toyota, Honda, Nissan, Kia, Hyundai, and of course, Chevy. Both my wife and I liked the Cruze, plus we had $4,200.00 on our old GM card. Did like the Ford Focus, until I test drove it, head restrains pointed my head to the floor. Salesman said, its for our safety, then said, many are removing them. And as tall as I am, couldn't see the hood. like pulling my car in the garage giving 2" clearance for the side view mirror. Probably would end up hitting it with a Focus. Other dealers were 40-50 miles away for service and having had both Honda's and Toyota's got robbed blind with replacement parts. But Hyundai's 60K bumper to bumper warranty was tempting.

Never had problems with my local Chevy dealer, that counted for a lot, no arguments for service issues. But then he tells me can get an Impala for the same price as a Cruze with an additional, $6,000.00 factory rebate, heck he said, for us would knock off another thousand. We test drove it, too large for my wife, likes small cars, and then the EPA fuel economy was worse than my almost new looking 92 DeVille. Malibu's were almost as much with not that much to offer, but no rebates.

Wife said no way to the Aveo and Sonic, did like the Malibu, I didn't like the price. Last spring we came very close to buying a 2011 Eco on the lot, I didn't like that cloth black interior and lack of a spare tire, but GM was offering a $1,500.00 rebate. When the dealer checked into that, ended the day before.

Told my wife, let's just wait until the 2012's come out, always improvements after the first model year. Then I spent time on that Chevy built your own car site, and studied all the models. Was set on the Eco, smaller fuel tank, 65 pounds less sheet metal, thinner, and no spare tire unless you order an AT. Believe it or not, wife is a stick woman, hates automatic transmissions. Am the same way, had a minor leak in a radiator hose and was left stranded.

Was hot on the Eco until I learned the only way to get a spare tire was to order one with an AT. But was shocked to learn the 2LT for 2012 did have the manual transmission, did not for the 2011 models. Ha, even my dealer didn't know that.

Wife wanted in dash GPS, since I am an electronic engineer, wasn't about to pay a thousand extra for two GPS chips and a touch screen. If you do buy a GPS, most of the money is for the software, hardware only costs a few cents. Dealer didn't even know what they charge for map updates. Kid with a Chrysler produce, is dealer wants 180 bucks for a CD with a one time update.

Now paying a thousand extra for leather, power seat, electrically heated seats, larger tires, four wheel disk brakes, a radio with MP3 USB inputs, a larger fuel tank, and a spare tire with a jack, that was worth it.

Ha, when I was a kid, my Rolls Royce dealer let me sit in one, all white with a tan leather interior, but the sticker price was 9,000 bucks. But always wanted a car like that, finally got one, but with a Cruze name on it. All I need now is a new hood with that Rolls Royce radiator on it, did make those for the VW Beetle.

Really love the six speed in this Cruze, just like the British sports cars back then, and the height of the brake pedal is the same as the accelerator. Clutch is a dream, but with other posts on this subject, hope it lasts. And the turning radius is great, can darn near make a U turn in my garage.

One thing that is disappointing to me, with my O4 Cavalier, could coast down my steep driveway, put it in third gear, ease out the clutch and it starts on its own. Cruise won't do this, just went put put put and stalled. Have to use the starter, must have something to do with that crazy anti-thief system.

Did have a low battery on my Cavalier once, just pushed it, hopped in, put it in gear and it started, no need to call a tow truck, but was time for a new battery anyway. Wife loves her electrical heated seat, have a hard time getting her out of the car when we get home. Says I could sit here all night. So far we love our new Cruze, just hope it is trouble free.


----------



## Matt Man (Jan 22, 2012)

When i learned that the lt2 had a manual i had to have it i thought i was gonna be stuck with a eco. but not im gonna get leather heated seats and a manual.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Cruze does take a bit of getting use too with all those electronic gadgets, but they can also spoil you. Took a 200 mile trip yesterday, enjoyed playing with the average MPG indicator. Didn't make much difference, I wasn't blocking traffic, driving 45 or 60 mph. Was reading 44.6 a 60 mph, increased to 45.1 mpg at 45 mph. Could break 50 mpg by driving 30 mph in fifth gear.

Thought electrically heated seats was going too far, but the button was there so pressed on it. Have to admit that heat from the rear seat cushion really felt good on my tired old back. But apparently the heat in the seat cushion is much hotter. Had to turn it off, started to smell my butt cooking. Was thinking, would be nice if they had a switch to turn off the seat cushion and just heat the rear back cushion. Could add a switch, but where? Would it void the warranty?

Carry on quite a conversion with that gal locked up in my radio for the cell phone, ha, wonder what she looks like. But when driving alone, does give you someone to talk to. Some 220 channels on the XM radio, played with that, couldn't find anything of interest, so had a conversion with my cell phone gal.

Guess all of this stuff is okay if it keeps on working. Told my wife, lets put in a couple of hundred in the bank each month and when the warranty expires, trade it off for a new one. Then it will be someone else's problem. It's Chevy's problem now.


----------



## johnm4 (Jun 1, 2011)

Picked up my Cruze Eco yesterday. 

2012 Eco
6 Speed Manual Transmission
Blue Granite / Black Interior
Nav System
Convenience Pkg

Ordered Dec 10th, shipped Jan 17, arrived at dealer Jan 30, took delivery Feb 2. Note that production was shut down for a week or so if you're considering an order yourself it may end up being faster.

When you order a vehicle you get the incentives available at time of delivery. A nice bonus for me is that there were no incentives available when I ordered, but by delivery there was a GM card top-off offer, a chevy owner loyalty, and a NE
Auto Show incentive available.


----------



## TwelveCruze (Nov 24, 2011)

Matt Man said:


> When i learned that the lt2 had a manual i had to have it i thought i was gonna be stuck with a eco. but not im gonna get leather heated seats and a manual.


Good choice.


----------



## rizard2012 (Apr 10, 2012)

I ordered mine back at the beginning of March and it just came in on Friday! The dealer told me it would be 2-3 months, but I was surprised at how fast the whole process was. I've had mine for only 3 days now and have been practically living in it!


03/01/2012(1100) Order placed at dealership. Order passed GM edit tables but dealer has not received allocation to place order.03/01/2012(1102) Order entered via web.03/06/2012(2000) Order accepted by GM. Dealer used allocation to place order into production.03/06/2012(2500) Order preferenced. Order pulled to the production system.03/06/2012(3000) Order accepted by production control. Parts being ordered and production process is underway.03/06/2012(3100) Order available to sequence.03/07/2012(3100) Order available to sequence.03/08/2012(3100) Order available to sequence.03/09/2012(3300) Order scheduled for production. Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle.03/22/2012(3400) Order Broadcast (internal plant paperwork order produced). Order is sent to various build & supplier areas to bring order together.03/26/2012(3800) Order produced and vehicle is being prepared for shipping. For Cadillac, GMC and Buick customers, please contact your dealer or customer service for further updates as no further updates available at this time.03/26/2012(4000) Vehicle available to ship.03/26/2012(4150) Invoiced (order is invoiced to the dealer).03/26/2012(4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by truck, rail or transfer to vendor.03/27/2012(4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by truck, rail or transfer to vendor.03/28/2012(4200) Shipped (vehicle is shipped to the dealer or interim point of delivery).04/04/2012(4800) Rail ramp unload. Vehicle has been unloaded from train.04/04/2012(4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by truck, rail or transfer to vendor.04/05/2012(4200) Shipped (vehicle is shipped to the dealer or interim point of delivery).04/05/2012(5000) Vehicle has been delivered to dealer.


----------



## brentjk1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry to "bump" an older thread, but I got the order number for my 2013 cruze today. 1LT auto with All-Star and drivers conv

May be too new but globalconnects is giving me issues with even trying to register or view anything as of yet


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

brentjk1 said:


> Sorry to "bump" an older thread, but I got the order number for my 2013 cruze today. 1LT auto with All-Star and drivers conv
> 
> May be too new but globalconnects is giving me issues with even trying to register or view anything as of yet




brentjk1,
I would be happy to look up your order number for you. If you would like me to track your order please send me a PM with your order number. You can also use the following link to track your order. Track Your Order 
Remember I am always happy to help!
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## imcworth (Nov 20, 2012)

I have this upgrade with the 8" touch screen with Nav I don't see this on the list?


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Chevy track your order is not very useful doesn't give you any real info.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

In general, how long can you wait after the car arrives at the dealer to take delivery without incurring any penalty charges/they put your car up for sale? 1 week? 2 weeks? Just asking because I plan on selling my current vehicle first, then using the money to put down on the new Cruze when I take delivery.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

surprisingly, i had this conversation with a sales manager yesterday evening because I plan on ordering the cruze very soon from a few different dealers (factory order) so that i don't miss my opportunity to own the exact one I want since the cutoff date is march 22 for getting factory orders in. The one sales manager i talked to said that he and I could pick a date that works for me and if it looked like the deal would fall through or if I for whatever reason couldn't buy the car by that set date then we would talk again and discuss if he should go ahead and sell it to someone else or still hold it for me.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Seeing as how the gmconnects website has been down (likely permanently), is there any similar website that can give me the info along the way, such as build codes/dates, etc.? I'd really like to keep a copy. But the Chevy.com track your order page is essentially useless for any detailed information.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> Seeing as how the gmconnects website has been down (likely permanently), is there any similar website that can give me the info along the way, such as build codes/dates, etc.? I'd really like to keep a copy. But the Chevy.com track your order page is essentially useless for any detailed information.


Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

@BowtieGuy, if you would like to send Stacy a private message with the order number she would be happy to check on the status of your order.

Michelle, Chevrolet Customer Service assisting Stacy


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I can check on the status on the chevrolet.com website. What I cannot do is get the entire history and build codes(see original post in thread) as I could have on gmconnects.com. Thats what I want. The entire history/codes/dates from when the order was first placed, till it arrives at the dealership.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

My order number works on the GM site but not the gmconnects site. Does anyone know if the gmconnects site is having issues. Anxious for my diesel...


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

I too ordered and am very ready for my Cruze D but my salesman told me just today that even though the car is on order and allotted there is no way to tell when it will arrive at this time. GM is holding back scheduling and he told me it's due to the diesel engine.

I am technically a GM dealer employee even though I work in a completely different location and department so I have to assume that they are shooting straight with me.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Mine is accepted by production control (code 3000) so maybe I am in the same boat as you. I quess there is not much we can do but wait.


----------



## XxH0neyBadger (Oct 18, 2013)

I have the 2012 cruze 1lt RS and I don't have a touch screen but was wondering if I could put one in like the picture in this thread? 


1LT RS


----------

